

A &lt;noscript&gt;-compatible NES emulator with realtime multiplayer - reimertz
https://nes-o-png.herokuapp.com/

======
reimertz
Hi, creator here.

This is a tribute to the old times, when iframes was the new big thing and
JavaScript wasn't widely used.

I wanted to investigate how hard it would be to implement a
<noscript>-compatible nes emulator that could be played together with other
people in realtime.

A stretch goal was to make it work in browsers from the late 90's.

Ironically, everything is written in JavaScript on the server using Node.js.
:D

------
reimertz
If the game seems to be frozen, someone has probably hit select which pauses
the game.

And oh, I confirmed that it works on Internet Explorer 6 and Netscape 6 if you
feel like playing on your old computer.

